# The Witcher Staffel 2: Geralt-Darsteller Henry Cavill meldet sich zu Wort



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Staffel 2: Geralt-Darsteller Henry Cavill meldet sich zu Wort*

						Die seit Ende Dezember auf Netflix verfügbare Serienadaption von The Witcher entpuppte sich für den Streaming-Dienst schnell als großer Erfolg und somit natürlich auch für Hauptdarsteller Henry Cavill. Dieser hat sich nun mit einem persönlichen Video auf Instagram an seine Fans gewandt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Staffel 2: Geralt-Darsteller Henry Cavill meldet sich zu Wort*


----------



## Karotte81 (15. Januar 2020)

Wow, eine super News, irgendwer auf der Welt hat irgendwas bzgl New Year gepostet ... geil.

Demnächst bitte allen Menschen Artikel spendieren, die sowas bei Twitter posten. 

(will sagen, ist auch mal gut mit eurem Witcher Hype ... sowas ist keine News, das ist einfach nur nichtssagend)


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

@ PCGH: Kriegt ihr eigentlich Geld dafür den ganzen Tag PR-News zu verbreiten, oder geht es ausschließlich um die Klicks? Ihr solltet nämlich Geld dafür kriegen, so brav wie ihr das macht.


----------



## Karotte81 (15. Januar 2020)

Is halt unsere Zeit. Als Mensch der sich für Sport interessiert, gibt es bspw. nur noch den Kicker, der ziemlich neutral und nüchtern berichtet, was sich wohltuhend vom Rest abhebt. Sport1 oder Spox, da werden am laufenden Meter Artikel über iwelche Aussagen von Spielern, Beratern etc riesige Artikel gemacht. Oh, jmd hat was bei Twitter gepostet, zack, News. Oder am besten noch ne Bildergalerie. Voll von Fehlern teilweise, aber egal, hauptsache diesen Klatsch und Tratsch verbreiten. Der hat das gesagt, die das, und dann der noch das ... das is das gleiche Schema wie bei PCGH.

Das ist so kein guter Journalismus. Ich erwarte ja nicht jeden Tag solche Berichte wie der Jason Schreiber von Kotaku ab und an raushaut, aber etwas tiefgründiger könnte das alles schon sein. Oder einfach zumindest neutral. Diese ganzen Texte zu den News sind auch oft geprägt von eigenen Meinungen, oder da werden iwelche Szenarien gemalt, die es so gar nicht gibt. 

Das z.B. :


> Die Serie zu The Witcher auf Netflix kam weitestgehend gut an, auch wenn natürlich etwas Kritik erlaubt war. So wurden viele mit der Darstellerin von Triss nicht recht warm und auch die Zeitsprünge waren nicht jedermanns Sache, ohne vorher die Bücher konsultiert zu haben.



Kritik war erlaubt .... aha...merkwürdige Formulierung, aber danke PCGH dass das erlaubt war(ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr selbstverständlich). Und es ging auch nie nur um Triss, sondern generell um die wahl diverser Schauspieler, und die Zeitsprünge waren nicht "nicht jedermanns" Sache, sondern sie waren faktisch und objektiv, ohne dass es eine Meinung ist, einfach schlecht gemacht bzw. schlecht erklärt, das hat auch nichts mit den Büchern zu tun, die mal davon ab mit Sicherheit die Minderheit überhaupt kennt. 

Und von dem angeblichen hohen Budget sieht man auch gar nichts, also es lag sicher nicht nur daran dass Triss komisch gewählt war und die ZEitsprünge nicht jedermanns Sache waren, dass die Serie nicht überall gut ankam. Sondern schlicht mit der Qualität der Serie, der Dialoge, wie spannend/interessant es inszeniert ist, und dazu kommen dann halt die Schauspieler, die Zeitsprünge, die Ausstattung usw. 

Ausserdem wollte man doch in der News über Staffel 2 reden, und was darin vorkommen soll ... wieso dann erstmal wieder eine eigene Zusammenfassung über das was die Leute vom Witcher halten? Und wenn, dann listet schon alle positiven und negativen Seiten auf bzw. beschreibt sie richtig, anstatt sie so oberflächlich anzureißen ...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> @ PCGH: Kriegt ihr eigentlich Geld dafür den ganzen Tag PR-News zu verbreiten, oder geht es ausschließlich um die Klicks? Ihr solltet nämlich Geld dafür kriegen, so brav wie ihr das macht.



Werbung ist nun mal eine Einnahmequelle, und das keine schlechte. Du musst doch nicht drauf klicken.


----------

